# Reformed Baptist Covenant Theology is Ready now.



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 12, 2005)

Covenant Theology From Adam to Christ





> Reformed Baptist Academic Press
> 
> COVENANT THEOLOGY FROM ADAM TO Christ
> Nehemiah Cox and John Owen
> ...






This book will be a must need and read book. So order yours now. 


Richard Barcellos told me that it is ready to print and ship.


You can also order it straight from Richard Barcellos at a 50% discount. Just email him at [email protected]. $20.00 is the price, which is 50% off suggested retail.

Be Encouraged, Randy


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 17, 2005)

Here is another Plug for "Covenant Theology From Adam to Christ" from Reformation 21.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks, Randy. I've sent him an email for an order.

Vic


----------



## Peters (Nov 14, 2005)

Have you guys received a copy yet and read it? If so, do tell!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 14, 2005)

I ordered mine about a month ago but have not recieved it yet. Still eagerly waiting.


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> I ordered mine about a month ago but have not recieved it yet. Still eagerly waiting.



Dear Math. Are you planning to write a review about this work ?


----------

